# Next Zeiss Otus lens?



## Zeidora (Feb 16, 2015)

Anybody speculating on the next Zeiss Otus lens?

First we got the standard/55, then portraiture/85, now? I would think it will be a 35/1.4 (or 1.2?), a common art/street photography lens. Also conceivable is a 24/25 mm for landscapes taking advantage of 36/50 MP bodies. I doubt the 21 will get a makeover. The recent 15 already raised a number of eyebrows. Makroplanar also unlikely, and re-surrecting a 300/2.8 Apoteletessar or the old F-Distagon may not be viable on the market.

I wonder, because I'm about to pull the plug on an upgrade, replacing some old C/Y lenses (21 and 28) with ZF (21 for sure, plus either 25/2 and/or 35/1.4) in anticipation of the 5dSR. Would be a shame of getting a ZF lens now, only to see the same lens coming out as Otus version six months later.


----------



## tat3406 (Feb 17, 2015)

my bet is 24-28mm, 35/1.4 currently the best 35mm prime for DSLR.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 17, 2015)

Leaked from Zeiss says 24/1.4 (but you never know until you know )


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 11, 2015)

A.near perfect 20-24mm f/1.4 would be great. Very low coma and CA, corner to corner sharp wide open, and vignette less than one stop wide open. Looks like the Sigma 24 Art did not quite get there, but there's still hope for an Otus!


----------



## M_S (Mar 17, 2015)

BeenThere said:


> A.near perfect 20-24mm f/1.4 would be great. Very low coma and CA, corner to corner sharp wide open, and vignette less than one stop wide open. Looks like the Sigma 24 Art did not quite get there, but there's still hope for an Otus!



This could possibly be the first Otus for me then. If they release it before August when I look for the stars again.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought it was rumored to be a 35mm, but I think that ended up being a new 35mm for the Leica mount, so who knows. If it were a 24mm, I would give some serious thought to it, as that's my favorite focal length. It would have to be pretty spectacular, though as the TS-E 24 f/3.5 II, 11-24 f/4 and 24-70 f/2.8 II aren't exactly poor lenses at 24mm. The zooms have vignetting and distortion, but it would be tough to beat the TS-E 24 f/3.5 II in any area other than the aperture and corners (which are already quite good).


----------



## Eldar (Mar 17, 2015)

I have the same 24mm alternatives as you Mack, but I am sure I would be drooling all over a 24/1.4 Otus. 

Having used the 55 and 85 Otus lenses for a while, I can´t honestly say that I would be able to stay away from any new Otus lens, irrespective of focal length, maybe with the exception of the 135/2.0, where the current Apo Sonnar I have equals the Otus performance.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have the same 24mm alternatives as you Mack, but I am sure I would be drooling all over a 24/1.4 Otus.
> 
> Having used the 55 and 85 Otus lenses for a while, I can´t honestly say that I would be able to stay away from any new Otus lens, irrespective of focal length, maybe with the exception of the 135/2.0, where the current Apo Sonnar I have equals the Otus performance.


They certainly are things of beauty from what I've seen, so I can only imagine what it's like to actually use them. I still have my eye on the 135, and I've seen more than enough to know that it's one of the sharpest lenses out there.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 17, 2015)

The 35f/1.4 would be nice, I have the Zeiss 21f/2.8 and I find that an excellent Lens & Focal Length, still, 24 or 35, if it's an Otus, it's in the Bag.


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2015)

Given the superb 24 TS-E, Zeiss may opt for a 35mm (or go even longer with 135)


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 19, 2015)

Interesting the 135 option. I never think about it. I had once one a couple of decades ago, but never been looking for it again. I am a huge Zeiss fan and supporter, but given that I don't shoot people (feel weird pointing a camera at a person, don't like being photographed myself either), I did not get the Otus 85.
I somehow still suspect it will be a WA of sorts. 24 or 35, distant third is a 28. The lens could shine in corner sharpness and rectilinear projection. If that comes true, there will be a lucky person getting a lightly used second hand regular-ZE version.


----------



## leGreve (Mar 19, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Leaked from Zeiss says 24/1.4 (but you never know until you know )



Is this based off that comment from the zeiss engineer who it "sitting on his desk".
Or is there a new rumor? 

The 24 would be their wisest choice. I can understand why they would out out an 85 for the portrait people, but above that I would have no sympathy for their choice.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 19, 2015)

leGreve said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Leaked from Zeiss says 24/1.4 (but you never know until you know )
> ...



I´m enjoying the Otus 85 just as much as the Otus 55. A phenomenal lens, provided the focal length is within your area of interest. It clearly is within mine. The only Otuses I am missing now are a 24/1.4 and a 35/1.4. The Distagon 15mm/2.8 and the Apo Sonnar 135/2.0 are so good I don´t see the point in upgrading those (I actually don´t believe they can be made much better).

The 24/1.4 rumour is from Zeiss. I did not read it at Fred Miranda first (if that is where you saw it), but I don´t remember specifically who leaked it. Considering the available lenses out there, that would be the natural choice (if I had anything to say about it). And I believe it´s a focal length people would be willing to pay the premium price for, if it is as good as the others.


----------

